# E plus question?



## Lisa8192 (Oct 28, 2014)

How does E Plus work? I exchanged this morning and bought the e plus. I can't search online anymore because my deposit is gone. Totally confused? Anyone know if there's a delay for when your deposit shows back up to search?


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 28, 2014)

Go to the My History tab at the top of the page.  Then go to the Exchanges and find the exchange.  You will find the current confirmation with the Start E Plus Retrade to the right.  You can then search.  You won't lose your current confirmation unless you click through and do the final confirmation.  It will warn you that if you do you will lose the current one.


----------



## Lisa8192 (Oct 28, 2014)

OH! Thank you!


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Oct 28, 2014)

Any other questions don't hesitate. We know more about E-Plus than Interval (due to a lack of internal testing and training). Trust me


----------



## mjbaran (Nov 3, 2014)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Any other questions don't hesitate. We know more about E-Plus than Interval (due to a lack of internal testing and training). Trust me



Recently I traded a guest portion of a lockoff for a 1-bdr in Palm Springs (MDR). I purchased E-Plus in the hope of trading-up to a 2bdr for the same week. To my pleasant surprise, within a few days I  received confirmation on a 2-bdr unit for that same week! The trade-up with E-Plus appeared automatic. I thought that I would manually have to search daily for a 2-bdr exchange with E-Plus.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 3, 2014)

mjbaran said:


> Recently I traded a guest portion of a lockoff for a 1-bdr in Palm Springs (MDR). I purchased E-Plus in the hope of trading-up to a 2bdr for the same week. To my pleasant surprise, within a few days I  received confirmation on a 2-bdr unit for that same week! The trade-up with E-Plus appeared automatic. I thought that I would manually have to search daily for a 2-bdr exchange with E-Plus.



Interesting. I have never heard of this happening. Are you sure you did not have an OGS running on another deposit? To be absolutely sure this was an upgrade exchange on the E-Plus check your history and click 'View History' on the E-Plus exchange number that you though was E-Plus retrade upgraded. You will see the initial exchange and then the E-Plus exchange.

I am very curious on your feedback. There is nothing in the Q&A that indicates anything was changed to make E-Plus automated. I have never heard of an automatic retrade whether it is regular or E-Plus.

If they did possibly make this change it can only be for the exact same check-in day. E-Plus retrades cannot be cancelled within 24 hours so automatically changing someone's check-in day could be disastrous.


----------



## mjbaran (Nov 3, 2014)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Interesting. I have never heard of this happening. Are you sure you did not have an OGS running on another deposit? To be absolutely sure this was an upgrade exchange on the E-Plus check your history and click 'View History' on the E-Plus exchange number that you though was E-Plus retrade upgraded. You will see the initial exchange and then the E-Plus exchange.
> 
> I am very curious on your feedback. There is nothing in the Q&A that indicates anything was changed to make E-Plus automated. I have never heard of an automatic retrade whether it is regular or E-Plus.
> 
> If they did possibly make this change it can only be for the exact same check-in day. E-Plus retrades cannot be cancelled within 24 hours so automatically changing someone's check-in day could be disastrous.



I checked the history, and it was an e-plus retrade for the exact check-in date as the original exchange. The original exchange was not even an OGS. I've been watching availability for Marriott Palm Springs Resorts and just stumbled upon something I wanted. At the time, I had no OGS with any of my units


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 3, 2014)

mjbaran said:


> I checked the history, and it was an e-plus retrade for the exact check-in date as the original exchange. The original exchange was not even an OGS. I've been watching availability for Marriott Palm Springs Resorts and just stumbled upon something I wanted. At the time, I had no OGS with any of my units



That is both crazy and awesome (In most cases). I wonder if it is automated or a rep was looking manually. There really isn't any motivation for them to do it manually since there is no additional revenue but I am also surprised they would program it but I think it is fantastic if that's the case.

I am hoping to hear of another case where this occurs. 

Here is why I stated "in most cases". Some people may use an E-Plus reservation as a placeholder and have no desire to use up an exchange. I actually do this but the workaround would be to always use a large unit as a placeholder and never a unit that could be auto upgraded.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 3, 2014)

mjbaran said:


> I checked the history, and it was an e-plus retrade for the exact check-in date as the original exchange. The original exchange was not even an OGS. I've been watching availability for Marriott Palm Springs Resorts and just stumbled upon something I wanted. At the time, I had no OGS with any of my units



*Can you copy and paste the history section?*  You can remove the dates for the check in.  Just want to see how it looks.  Also did it take one of the retrades away so that now you only have 2 left instead of 3.

This is an example of mine:


> Exchange History # 0195xxxxx
> Relinquishment Detail	Sheraton Broadway Plantation - Gold Plus
> ST2
> Unit: 1BEDA (1 bedrooms)
> ...




This was a replacement week that I needed extended so I just exchanged into something as far out as I could with at least decent trading power. Then exchanged into something else that was available and eventually found something that I wanted in Virginia Beach.  I still have one etrade available if needed.  I left the other dates because I am not using those weeks so it doesn[t matter if I leave them.


----------



## mjbaran (Nov 3, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> *Can you copy and paste the history section?*  You can remove the dates for the check in.  Just want to see how it looks.  Also did it take one of the retrades away so that now you only have 2 left instead of 3.
> 
> This is an example of mine:
> 
> ...



Yes, it did use one of my retrades, so I have two left. Here is the retrade history:



> Exchange History # 0205xxxxx
> Relinquishment Detail 	Marriott's Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge
> MCV
> Unit: TOGV (0 bedrooms)
> ...


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 3, 2014)

That's really interesting and potentially good and bad unless there is a spot when you elect it if it specifically asked if you want to use an eplus trade for an automatic upgrade if available.  Someone might want the one bedroom because of location in the resort and not want a larger even if available.  Someone might be using an exchange as a placeholder and not want to use a retrade to stay in that resort for those dates.


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 4, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> That's really interesting and potentially good and bad unless there is a spot when you elect it if it specifically asked if you want to use an eplus trade for an automatic upgrade if available.  Someone might want the one bedroom because of location in the resort and not want a larger even if available.  Someone might be using an exchange as a placeholder and not want to use a retrade to stay in that resort for those dates.


Nope, nothing automatic about it.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 4, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> Nope, nothing automatic about it.



If you read post 5, you will see that is what mjbaran said happened without requesting it.  Apparently it happened automatically without a request or an opt out of the upgrade and took one of the retrade options to do it.  So unless someone in mjbaran's household logged in and did it without telling anyone 
it could happen.


----------



## mjbaran (Nov 6, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> Nope, nothing automatic about it.



Mystery solved! 
Without going into great detail, I have learned that the e-plus retrade WAS initiated by an Interval International Agent. The retrade WAS NOT automatic. When I purchased the e-plus option, I mentioned to the agent that a retrade to a 2-bdr was my goal. Apparently, the agent was watching for a retrade on my behalf and made the retrade when a 2-bdr unit became available. 

That's great customer service! I really appreciate what Interval has done for me. Actually talking to an agent and discussing my wants made all the difference, along with outstanding follow-up by the agent.


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 6, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> If you read post 5, you will see that is what mjbaran said happened without requesting it.  Apparently it happened automatically without a request or an opt out of the upgrade and took one of the retrade options to do it.  So unless someone in mjbaran's household logged in and did it without telling anyone
> it could happen.


And I guess you need to read post #14.  As I stated "nothing automatic about it". I wasn't stating anything regarding a specific OP's problem, I was just stating a fact: "there is nothing automatic about E-Plus".


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 7, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> And I guess you need to read post #14.  As I stated "nothing automatic about it". I wasn't stating anything regarding a specific OP's problem, I was just stating a fact: "there is nothing automatic about E-Plus".



But it did seem it first glance. It is possible they could program something automatic but obviously we now know they didn't and it would have drawbacks anyway.


----------



## Lingber (Nov 11, 2014)

Can you purchase E-Plus when you use an AC?

Please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 12, 2014)

No eplus for AC's or xyz's or short stays.


----------



## Lingber (Nov 12, 2014)

One more question...

If you book a one bedroom with e plus and a two bedroom opens and you re-trade do they deduct the additional points from your interval account for the move up in unit size?

Thanks.


----------



## DAman (Nov 13, 2014)

Lingber said:


> One more question...
> 
> If you book a one bedroom with e plus and a two bedroom opens and you re-trade do they deduct the additional points from your interval account for the move up in unit size?
> 
> Thanks.



This how I understand it works with Hyatt.  They will take the additional points from your account after the e plus retrade.  I don't think the reverse would happen if, for some reason, you traded down from a two bedroom to a one bedroom.

I had this same question when e plus started.


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 13, 2014)

Lingber said:


> One more question...
> 
> If you book a one bedroom with e plus and a two bedroom opens and you re-trade do they deduct the additional points from your interval account for the move up in unit size?
> 
> Thanks.



No!



DAman said:


> This how I understand it works with Hyatt.  They will take the additional points from your account after the e plus retrade.  I don't think the reverse would happen if, for some reason, you traded down from a two bedroom to a one bedroom.
> 
> I had this same question when e plus started.



No! Your wrong. 


Example-1: You can start with a studio and use E-Plus to upgrade to a 1-BDRM, no additional points or weeks are required, the trade is still based on the original studio and the original trade date.  Example-2: You can then upgrade the 1-BDRM to a 2-BDRM, no additional points or weeks are required, the trade is still based on the original studio and the original trade date.

OR: You can do like I just did and upgrade straight from a studio to a 2-BDRM.  In fact, I just did this twice, within the last 30+ days.  I now have two 2-BDRM's for the same week at the Marriott Ko'Olina BC in December (friends & family), all based on 2 studio's to start with and E-Plus upgrades/retrades (no additional points or weeks deducted) 

UPDATE: I've been proven wrong, at least regarding points at non Marriott properties.  I don't know if Marriott points owners are having the same problem, regarding giving up points when using E-Plus and upgrading?  But Marriott weeks works great


----------



## mjbaran (Nov 13, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> No!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From my personal experience with e-plus, I concur with Ron


----------



## Yolie912 (Nov 13, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> No!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ron, 
At what time do you check Interval for your upgrades?


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 13, 2014)

Yolie912 said:


> Ron,
> At what time do you check Interval for your upgrades?


All the time, day & nite, we/I are/were compulsive (type A personality?). Both me and the DW were checking, day & nite, 7 days a week.  The units/weeks would pop-up and would usually be gone in a flash. If there was a week that I didn't want, I'd immediately search again, and it was already gone.  About a week ago, I searched using E-Plus at about 9:30 on a Sunday morning and saw nothing, so I started typing a post on Tug, when my DW checked II a few minutes later, low & behold she got the 2nd 2-BDRM that we were looking for: that fast, 2 seconds later it would have been gone.  Note that these trades were/are for the Marriott Ko'Olina Beach Club and I was/am trading Marriottt for Marriott, if any of that makes a difference.


----------



## Yolie912 (Nov 13, 2014)

Interesting! I check in the morning and have had luck but maybe I should check 24 hours. LOL


----------



## Beefnot (Nov 13, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> Example-1: You can start with a studio and use E-Plus to upgrade to a 1-BDRM, no additional points or weeks are required, the trade is still based on the original studio and the original trade date. Example-2: You can then upgrade the 1-BDRM to a 2-BDRM, no additional points or weeks are required, the trade is still based on the original studio and the original trade date.


 
With Shell points, I booked a studio and purchased eplus.  If I want to upgrade, it shows me the additional points required to book.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 13, 2014)

According to the disclosure guide additional points are required when upgrading but if you go down in size or tpu than you don't get the points back.


----------



## DAman (Nov 13, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> No!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ron- I just spoke with Hyatt II rep.  For a Hyatt e plus exchange we have to pay the additional points if we change unit size or tdi level from original exchange. 

I know with Marriott it's a different answer but Hyatt has its own set of rules even in II.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 13, 2014)

So just for reference which points systems let you upgrade size and/or season without requiring additional points using e-plus retrade?

I know using a weeks trade nothing additional is required when upgrading.


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 13, 2014)

DAman said:


> Ron- I just spoke with Hyatt II rep.  For a Hyatt e plus exchange we have to pay the additional points if we change unit size or tdi level from original exchange.
> 
> I know with Marriott it's a different answer but Hyatt has its own set of rules even in II.


WOW  

That's a real big bummer 

It takes the advantage of E-Plus away, after all you could have used the extra points/weeks in the 1st place. 

Oh well, turns out I can only speak for my Marriott weeks


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Nov 13, 2014)

Does anyone know if Worldmark requires extra points for an E PLUS retrade upgrade?


----------



## DAman (Nov 13, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> WOW
> 
> That's a real big bummer
> 
> ...



The only advantage in Hyatt is instead of a retrade full fee you only have to pay the e plus fee. I use it because sometimes I can only get a studio and DW would be happier in a one bedroom(or larger).  So I get the studio for the week we need then hope to upgrade.  Also it's like insurance if I have to cancel due to one of my kid's events.  But definitely not the advantage of a Marriott in e plus.

Do we know that the Marriott preference continues in the e trade period? I have not tried e plus with my Marriott unit yet but I'm hoping the preference still applies.  It is a huge advantage these days.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 13, 2014)

From the disclosure guide:


> (d) For E-Plus retrades where points (inclusive of Club Interval Points
> and Preferred Points) were relinquished for the Confirmation:
> (i) where the number of points required for the retrade is equal to or
> less than the number of points required for the original Confirmation
> ...


----------



## Marathoner (Nov 14, 2014)

sun starved Gayle said:


> Does anyone know if Worldmark requires extra points for an E PLUS retrade upgrade?



Yes, Worldmark eplus trades requires addtional points for larger size unit upgrades. I've had it happen to me.  I assume that the we get credits back when we eplus trade into smaller units but I've not experienced it first hand myself.


----------



## Beefnot (Nov 14, 2014)

Marathoner said:


> Yes, Worldmark eplus trades requires addtional points for larger size unit upgrades. I've had it happen to me. I assume that the we get credits back when we eplus trade into smaller units but I've not experienced it first hand myself.



Wrong answer.



tschwa2 said:


> ...where the number of points required for the retrade is equal to or
> less than the number of points required for the original Confirmation
> or, if applicable, previously issued retrade, no points will be returned
> to the Member’s points or Club Interval Points account or Preferred
> Points account.


----------

